# ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libjunos-stat.so.1: unsupported file layout



## Nchengcc (Jul 7, 2022)

When I try to run this program, it reports an error. Why am I reporting errors when I have this file?

```
ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libjunos-stat.so.1: File layout not supported
```
Because of this libjunos stat, 1 is AMD64

```
/usr/local/lib/libjunos-stat.so.1: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamic linking, stripping
```
But when I run the overwrite file under 64-bit, it also reports an error

```
ls
ld-elf32.so.1 libjunos-stat.so.1 overlayd
```


```
#./overlay
ld-elf32.so.1: Shared object "libjunos-stat.so.1" was not found and "overwrite"
is required libjunos-stat.so.1 is also located in /usr/local/lib
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2022)

I have no idea what you're doing here.

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem

/usr/local/lib/libjunos-stat.so.1 appears to refer to a JunOS library. Which has nothing to do with FreeBSD.


----------

